# Anyone swordfishing Saturday night?



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

I was headed to the Spur Saturday night to try again for Swords. Is anyone going to be out there this weekend? Also, any suggestions would be appreciated....We've hooked 7 and have yet to land one. Last weekend we had one on for an hour and it broke the leader at the boat. I thought the sucker was done and he gave it three hard pulls and was gone! What would a good hookup to landing ratio be?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we plan on being out in that area Friday night and coming back in Sat evening


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i might be out there fri night then headed south i would say a hookup to landed ratio would be around 75%


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

1# : Try fishing light drag while waiting for a hook-up like 6 to 10 pounds of drag, the theroy is they have a soft mouth and when you have the drag tight at hook up they wear a big whole and or pull hooks. 

2#:Take you time reeling them in and dont be herky jerky. Use low gear if possible and stay prone while constantly reeling. They will just come right up if you dont horse them.Get a harpoon with a 16ft pole and if you get a keeper sword anywhere from 7 to 14 ft away from the boat he's done! 

3#: there are lot of other fish swiming around out there besides swords. We have caught oilfish and yellowfin and lots of sharks. If you break off its more than likey a shark unless you are using light leader. I use 12-15 ft of 350 pound test leader and crimp all connections, and have yet to bust one off. I think J hooks are better personally for bean bag fishing, as most times everyone is sleeping when we get bit. The j-hook sets up perfect with light drag and allows the fish to run off when hooked away from the boat.I will add that we have boats over 20 swords in the last couple of seasons with only 2 being keepers. 

4#: once you get a bite at a certain depth , set all lines to that depth or there abouts. Also try re-drifting over any bites you do get and you will more than likey hook up again in the sameareas as you have located favorable water and bait conditions. Dont drift all nighton one big drift , but rather re- set and work different areas till you locate fish.Keep a log of where you get bites and you can score in those same areas again.

Good luck, we will be out friday till sunday morning head out way east of the canyon looking for blue water and plan on drifting for swords at night................will see what happens.


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

We are planning on going out Sat morning trolling andswordfishing Sat night. Can't decide on Spur or Squiggles. I've heard the swords are still biting despite the green water. Anybody been swordfishing in this green water? I've got the squid dyed and rigged and can't wait to drop them down, but don't want to waste a trip.


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

We will be out @ the spur Friday night if someone wants to give us a shoutGailforce on 68. Good luck and Good times. Capt. John.:letsdrink


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like a party, with the PBGFC Ladies Tournamentincluding swords, I think a few of the boats participating will be in the drift.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The OB swordfish tournament is also this weekend.......Friday night.


----------



## the donkey (Jun 3, 2008)

hey guys, where and when are the weigh-ins for the ladies and sword tourneys? might have to try and go watch...


----------



## Sea Fever (Jun 23, 2008)

Swordfish tournament is cancelled this year.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. It sounds like we are still trying to horse these fish up and should lighten the Drag up a little. I'll add a harpoon this weekend and take my time. maybe this weekend will be the one. I'll look for you guys out there


----------



## doradosur (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you guys using a drift sock for swordfishing? If so how big and where did you purchase.

Jim 53 Forza sportfish


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

the ladies weigh in is sat. & sun. @ the new lost key marina. very nice by the way i think is the start of a lot tourneys being held here. it is off gulf beach hwy. where the old rusty's fish camp was or the old rod and reel marina in that area. both the ladies and the jr. anglers in august will be held here.


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

My buddy on the Wide Open went to the Squiggles yesterday and found nothing but "pee green" water in his words. One barracuda and several AJs on the way back was all they got. However, the latest Hilton's report shows blue water just south of there. We will be there on Saturday and probably at the Spur Saturday night for swords.


----------

